
The rise of American authoritarianism - iamchmod
http://www.vox.com/2016/3/1/11127424/trump-authoritarianism
======
woodandsteel
My impression of Trump is that he thinks he never made a mistaken decision,
and has never felt guilty about anything he has done or failed to do. That's
pretty frightening.

~~~
norea-armozel
Sadly, that's a symptom of an authoritarian mindset (IMO). It's something that
probably makes me the odd one out among certain conservative values. For
example, I support the legal right to polygamous/polyandrous marriages since
social norms, expectations, and the like I think are wholly separate from the
job of the government. Meaning, I don't personally support polygamy/polyandry
but I can see that the state shouldn't bar it's existence at all. The same
goes for drug use, sex outside of marriage, atheism, and so forth. It
shouldn't be the job of the state to dictate social norms. It scares me that
anyone would think otherwise, especially on very personal matters like
marriage. Yet, that seems to be the growing trend among people of my age and
demographic (white, mid-30s, lower middle class) to want the state to dictate
the lives of others beyond protecting life, liberty, and property.

